# Community > Resource Library >  Heidi - an 1880s Classic

## Dougie

Does anyone have a copy I could purchase from them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cordite

> Does anyone have a copy I could purchase from them? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Dougie

Sorry, a BIT late, but this may help.  Audio Book first, then the 1937 film.

----------


## Micky Duck

where has our lass Dougie gone to??????? havent seen a post from her for ages??? hope she alright,health was a bit dodgy at one stage was it not??? Dougie...OH Dougie where for out though Dougie??????

----------


## Cordite

> where has our lass Dougie gone to??????? havent seen a post from her for ages??? hope she alright,health was a bit dodgy at one stage was it not??? Dougie...OH Dougie where for out though Dougie??????


 @Dougie

----------


## Russian 22.

She still posts on Facebook so she is still in the land of the living.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> where has our lass Dougie gone to??????? havent seen a post from her for ages??? hope she alright,health was a bit dodgy at one stage was it not??? Dougie...OH Dougie where for out though Dougie??????


Im still alive!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

